# Disney Animal Kingom Villas



## tomandrobin (Jan 31, 2007)

Just a FYI to existing DVC owners. Animal Kingdom Villas go on sale tomorrow morning at 8 am.


----------



## littlestar (Jan 31, 2007)

Do you know any details on price?

Thanks.


----------



## Amy (Jan 31, 2007)

Folks over on the DIS-DVC boards (the Misc. board) have been discussing this like crazy for the past few days.  So head over there for tons of details.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 1, 2007)

$101 pp now and will be $104 in March.

They are offering a $8 credit. The MF is $4.62.

I still perfer SSR as the price and incentives are better.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm sure it is a RTU, like all other Disney. Any idea how long the contract will be?


----------



## jesuis1837 (Feb 1, 2007)

Heard it will be like the others, 50 years, so you're good to go until 2057 !


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 1, 2007)

*Disney`s Animal Kingdom Villas*

*
Disney Vacation Club*

A Members Exclusive Offer 
Become a Founding Member 
Leave a Legacy on The Landscape  
150 points @ $101. for $15,150.00


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 1, 2007)

Marty Giggard said:


> A Members Exclusive Offer
> Become a Founding Member
> Leave a Legacy on The Landscape
> 150 points @ $101. for $15,150.00



This offer is a special tapistry that will be displayed in the lobby of the new building that will have the first 150 charter members names on it. I assume, they will sell out today as this is the first day for sales. I decided to pass on this offer. The $8 credit still applies.

The RTU date will be different than the other DVC....it is still 50 years, but SSR has 47 years left and the others have 34 years left. 

I wonder if the prices for OWK will hit a glass ceiling or begin to get cheaper soon?


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 1, 2007)

*Steamboat Bill*



Steamboat Bill said:


> I assume, they will sell out today as this is the first day for sales.
> I decided to pass on this offer.




How many AKV points do you think they will sell today?
Congratulations on your High Country Club Membership!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 1, 2007)

Marty Giggard said:


> How many AKV points do you think they will sell today?
> Congratulations on your High Country Club Membership!



I would guess several hundred...but I am not sure as I am not a DVC employee.

Thanks on HCC....look for our new Forum....I am the new moderator...scarry, hu?


----------



## hopetotimeshare (Feb 1, 2007)

I am not really familiar with the points system, I  know you need to have enough pts for certain resorts.  But what exactly would the price and common charges be for a DVC?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 1, 2007)

hopetotimeshare said:


> I am not really familiar with the points system, I  know you need to have enough pts for certain resorts.  But what exactly would the price and common charges be for a DVC?



The price for DVC is now $101pp and there is a 160 point minimum now at AKL.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 1, 2007)

The cost of Magic is simply too high for me relative to the alternatives.

I love Disney and I love the DVC resorts.  I am quite sure that I would love the AKV as well.  

Just for kicks, I thought I would put some rational thought behind such a purchase other than "it's so great, I've got to have it."

Not sure of the point value, but a prime 2 bedroom unit at the Beach Club is 350 points.  Let's assume that a 2 bedroom unit in AKV is about the same.

The purchase price at $93/point for 350 points would be:  $32,550 without closing costs.  The annual maintenance fees would be:  $1617/year.

Since DVC is an RTU of 50 years, the best way to turn that into an annual fee is to take a 50 year mortgage at 8% APR.  In that way, you have no upfront capital and at the end of the 50 year term, you have no mortgage and you turn back the RTU to Disney.  So, it's a good way to determine your annual costs.

A 50 year mortgage with 8% APR for principle of $32,550 is $221.10/month.
At 12 months per year, your mortgage payments would be $2653 per year.

So, your real cost per year of getting this from Disney is $4270/year.

Some may argue that this will be a good deal in 20 years because the cost of Disney rentals will go up and you are locking in most of this $4270 per year.  That is true.

But, that is not the comparison I want to make.  Spending $4270 to stay at a Disney Resort is about an order of magnitude more than you can rent alternatives.  The cost of the accommodations is about $700-1000 per week.  The cost of the magic is the difference.

I guess if I really wanted to stay in DVC all the time, I would by $32,550 worth of value timeshares that I can generate a 25% return on capital (very easy to do).  That would yield me about $8,000 in cash per year.  I would take $3500 of that $8000 profit and rent points from a DVC AKV owner to book me that week.  Of course, I'd have to pay taxes on the rental profits.  But, the rest I would use to pay my airline tickets, food and theme park tickets.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 2, 2007)

BocaBum99 said:


> Not sure of the point value, but a prime 2 bedroom unit at the Beach Club is 350 points.  Let's assume that a 2 bedroom unit in AKV is about the same.
> 
> The purchase price at $93/point for 350 points would be:  $32,550 without closing costs.  The annual maintenance fees would be:  $1617/year.
> 
> ...



Ouch.....that is $610 per night....not a bargain.

A better alternative would be to simply rent the 350 points for $10 per point from a current DVC owner (like me :ignore: ) and it only would cost you $3500 or $500 per night....or try to trade into it via II (but that is hard to do when kids are on vacation) and forget about getting AKL.


----------



## littlestar (Feb 3, 2007)

Where we get a bargain out of owning our DVC points is using them Sunday through Thursday for studios or 1 bedrooms at Old Key West or standard view at BWV. When you consider 5 nights in a studio in low season is only 40 points - that's a bargain for an onsite deluxe Disney resort. We're creative with our use of our DVC points. 

Boca, I could take 350 points and get right around 40 nights in one year out of it. It works quite nicely with a large family that likes onsite Disney accomodations.   My daughter usually spends her first night at Comfort Inn Lake Buena Vista (Saturday $49.00) and checks into an OKW studio on points on Sunday. We like to streeetch those points. We do this all the time for us, our kids, and nieces and nephews. It really depends on how you use the points on how much value you can get out of owning DVC.


----------



## spookykennedy (Feb 3, 2007)

We also own DVC at OKW and it is only 110 points for 5 nights in a 2BR in the season we go, so even if you rented points from someone, it is only about $1100. We think this is an AMAZING value to stay at OKW on site in a beautiful resort with all of the Disney perks. We bought a small contract and have really figured out how to maximize it.  We are going for 5 nights to DLH in May which we never would have done without DVC.  But, I do agree there are rentals all over the place for 2BR Marriotts in Orlando for under $1k, but whenever we stay offsite it is just lacking _something_ for us.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 3, 2007)

*Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge - DVC Animal Kingdom Villas*

*
What changes do you think will be made at Disney`s AKL when 
DVC Disney Vacation Club opens Animal Kingdom Villas in 2007 *


Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge is a deluxe resort hotel 
adjacent to Disney's Animal Kingdom and Disney World 

Opened April 16, 2001 -  The AK Lodge is 6 stories tall  

The following are the room types and numbers of rooms in each category: Standard View (facing the parking lot) 135 rooms; Pool View 136 rooms; Savanna View 724 rooms; Deluxe Pool View 33 rooms; Deluxe savanna 
View 191 rooms and 55 Concierge rooms. 

The deluxe rooms are bigger than the standard rooms. 
There are also Presidential and Vice Presidential suites, as well 
as five one-bedroom suites and 12 two-bedroom parlor suites. 

The standard rooms are on floors 1-4 and are 344 square feet.  
Deluxe rooms are on floors 5 and 6 and are 381 square feet.  
All rooms have balconies.

Some rooms feature one queen-size bed and bunk beds. Some rooms 
feature an additional dresser. There are 79 king bed rooms, and there 
are 65 accessible rooms with king bed, roll-in shower, accessible seat 
for toilet, TDD kit and ADA guide maps.

*Floors 1-2-3-4* 
have Standard Rooms with one of 3 views: Standard, Pool or savanna. 
The rooms can be configured with 2 Queens; 1 Queen and Bunk Beds; 
King Bed with Daybed; Handicapped Accessible with King Bed and Daybed.

*Floors 5-6* 
have Deluxe rooms. Concierge rooms are the same as the Deluxe rooms. These have one of 2 views: Pool or savanna. The rooms can be configured as either 2 Queens; 1 Queen and Bunk Beds; King Bed and Daybed; Handicapped Accessible with King Bed and Daybed. The 6th Floor is exclusively Concierge. 

There are three separate savannas
From left to right the savannas are named: 
Sunset, Arusha, and Uzima. 

For more details regarding AKL:

http://www.allearsnet.com/acc/faq_akl.htm


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Feb 3, 2007)

BocaBum99 is making a fair conclusion about a 7-night stay.

As a vetran DVC owner....we also stay Sunday-Thursday as the Fri-Sat nights are 2x the points of Sun-Thu.

However, this is a limitation of DVC as compared to Marriott, etc.

It actually depresses me a little bit when I hear someone using WM credits to snag a 2 or 3 bedroom DVC for dirt cheap and effectively stay there for less than I can book it as an owner. However, most of these reports are during off-season.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 3, 2007)

*DVC*

Anyone stayed at Disney`s 
Animal Kingdom Lodge using DVC Points 

http://www.mouseowners.com/AKVPoints.html

AKV Points Chart


----------



## Carl D (Feb 3, 2007)

Marty Giggard said:


> *
> Anyone stayed at Disney`s
> Animal Kingdom Lodge using DVC Points *



Yes, I have used points for stays at the AKL.

I am also a Founding Member of the villas!


----------



## myip (Feb 17, 2007)

Is SSR still the biggest resort?  How many unit total in SSR compares to AKL?


----------



## bnoble (Feb 17, 2007)

I get the whole Su-Th thing, but it's a hassle.  We like to go for a full week when we vacation, and not having to move resorts is worth quite a bit for me, particularly because within about 10 minutes of arriving my kids have managed to spread their belongings to all four corners of the condo.

Fairfield has the same Fr/Sa "penalty", but there I just pay it willingly, because resale prices are so ridiculously cheap.  I could stretch my FF points, but, well, what's the "point"? ;-)


----------



## dvc_john (Feb 17, 2007)

myip said:


> Is SSR still the biggest resort?  How many unit total in SSR compares to AKL?




SSR (when fully opened): 828 units. (All 2-br dedicated or 2-br lock-off except for 36 Grand Villas)

AKV (when fully opened, including conversion rooms from AKL and newly constructed building): 458 units (includes 46 dedicated studios, 390 2-br dedicated or 2-br lock-off, 22 Grand Villas)


----------



## dvc_john (Feb 17, 2007)

bnoble said:


> Fairfield has the same Fr/Sa "penalty"



As does Hilton (Fr/Sa/Su are twice as many points per night as Mo-Th), and Hyatt (a 3 day weekend stay is about twice the points as a 4 day mid-week stay).


----------



## Carl D (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't worry about the increased points for weekends. I look at the total points for my visit, which is usually much longer than a week.


----------

